# Just started noticing a strange hum



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I am using a BFD DSP1100 unit and connect it using 1/4 jack adapters with my subwoofer cables. I am going straight out from my receiver into the input on the BFD using one jack adapter and then from the output of the BFD with another jack adapter I connect into the input of the Behringer EP4000 amp using another 1/4 jack adapter with the othe sub cable. I have only recently noticed this slightly louder hum/noise. There is definitely a hum along with a strange interferance noise aswell. I haven't changed anything with the set up so it seems strange.

Would it help if I used a XLR lead from the output of the BFD to the EP4000 instead of the adapters.

I have a Tacima 6 way conditioner which all my audio stuff is plugged into. So that's my Sky HD, my onkyo 876, my pioneer plasma and my blu ray player. When I disconnect the BFD from the Tacima and plug it into a normal 4 way extension lead the hum is alot worse.

What is the quickest and cheapest way to get rid of it. I have read some of the BFD hum thread but am not an expert when it comes to leads and stuff so some advice would be really appreciated.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Since it recently started, I’d be looking at anything that may have changed in the system.

I’m not sure there is a cheap and easy fix that works every time, because it’s not always caused by the same thing. It can be as simple as a poorly-grounded satellite / CATV feed, or bad cabling, or as something worse that requires isolation transformers. If you read through the BFD Hum thread, you’ll find that different remedies worked for different people. With me, it ultimately took running dedicated circuits to fix the problem. I suggest sifting through the thread and make note of the different remedies that people said worked for them, then try them one at a time, starting with the easiest/cheapest. One thing I’d start with would be the cables that float the ground on the BFD inputs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers Wayne, will do. You don't notice it when you watch films on moderate volumes its just when you turn it down late at night. I keep thinking my daughters stereo upstairs is still on but its the interference. Probably mostly me going crazy.



cheers

Graham


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Graham. As Wayne said, in our parts there's at least a 50-50 chance the issue would be bad grounding on the satellite (or cable) system. I would look at this especially if it's getting worse.
If you're on Sky I'm assuming you're in Europe. This means your electrical infrastructure is wired differently than ours. (Maybe we can get one of our guys from your side to comment).
Trouble is, I believe, unlike us you don't ground your incoming electrics locally, so that kind of magnifies IME the number of possible causes and legal solutions.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Greg,

Thanks for the reply. This is an area where I know zero about so reading up will probably have little effect. Perhaps if someone wouldn't mind, could they explain it in a bit more depth. That would really be appreciated.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well, that thread covers a lot of information. It might be more productive for you to inquire about whatever it is you aren't clear on.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not well versed enough in the implications of your wiring system, and least of all your codes, to give you sound (pardon the pun) advice here. I'll do a little digging and see if I can find someone who is.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Graham,

I cant condone this, but Ive cured such issues by removing the earth from the offending device. A modern ring main will still protect you anyway but you try it at your own risk. Its worth giving it a go just to see if this is the cause of the issue, you then know where your targeting your efforts.


----------

